# gpu only



## F!ghter (11. Mai 2010)

so wolt euch nur noch mal drüber schaun lassen ob des alles so passt...
ja ich weis n triple wäre angesagt aber ich hab kein platz...
Aquatuning - GPU


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Mai 2010)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b6c0146c7754ae3cc930c8735d6dd2f4

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aqautuning


----------



## F!ghter (11. Mai 2010)

ok da sind jetzt ja nur die anschlüsse anders und son konzentrat..
thx.. waren 20 €... noch was???


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

Warum denn nur GPU Only und nicht noch die CPU? So macht die Wakü am meisten Sinn.


----------



## F!ghter (12. Mai 2010)

naja der cpu hat erst vor nem monat n megahalems bekommen und man wil die kinder ja net verwöhnen...


----------



## strohmann (12. Mai 2010)

Sind zwar "nur" 2€ aber statt dem ATX-Überbrückungsstecker tuts auch ne Büroklammer, Stück Draht etc...


----------



## F!ghter (13. Mai 2010)

haha ok danke...
werds berücksichtigen....


----------



## Madz (14. Mai 2010)

So:  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Und nimm doch bitte di CPu mit dazu! Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall und du hast deutlich mehr PLatz im Gehäuse. 

Dieser Kühler reicht schon dicke: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7484_Watercool-HK-CPU-LGA1156-Rev--3-0-LC.html (musst ggf. für en richtigen Sockel wählen)


----------



## F!ghter (14. Mai 2010)

ja habn am3...
würd gern den hier nehmen in ganz schwarz...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - B / B / S Sockel 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2/AM2+/AM3 Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - B / B / S Sockel 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2/AM2+/AM3 10238


----------



## hydro (14. Mai 2010)

Der kostet aber schonwieder 15€ mehr! 
Ich denke es ist für deinen Sohn, ist da die Optik nicht egal? :/


----------



## Marquis (14. Mai 2010)

... und ist schlechter als der Heatkiller.


----------



## F!ghter (14. Mai 2010)

nein ich bin der sohn...
und die optik is mir absolut nich egal... xD
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

...


ps was is mit dem phobya der wär am billigsten....


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2010)

der Phobya Kühler ist nicht so dolle. DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 6 (Seite 11)

Alles nur mit nem 280er, das wird aber laut oder knapp.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/daed8112eecb92200a87deb70a4684f9


----------



## F!ghter (14. Mai 2010)

was is andem agb schlecht der war perfekt.... ich hät des ganz gern zam...
ja aber wie gesagt mehr platz hab ich in nem antec 300 net...


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2010)

Der Swiftech ist günstiger.  Aber gegen den EK Aufsteck-AGB spricht nichts.


----------



## F!ghter (14. Mai 2010)

kk...
also ich weis net ich hab nochn bischen dran geschraubt:viel unnötiges rausgeschmissen...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (14. Mai 2010)

1m Schlauch ist zu wenig
zu teuerer CPu Kühler
mieser Lüfter 
ein Lüfter zu wenig


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2010)

ist der gleiche miese Warenkorb wie eben.


----------



## F!ghter (14. Mai 2010)

ernsthaft??? 1m is zu wenig? ich dacht des reicht locker...
ja aber der is ganz schwarz des soll so ne art stealth mod werden....
is der beste im test...
ne der 2te lüfter wird übernommen...

des is n älteres pic als ich festgestellt hab das n 240 net davor passt... aber da siehst den andren lüfter....


----------



## Madz (14. Mai 2010)

> ernsthaft??? 1m is zu wenig? ich dacht des reicht locker...


Rechne lieber mit 3-4m Schlauch. 



> ja aber der is ganz schwarz des soll so ne art stealth mod werden....
> is der beste im test...


Bester in welchem Test? Computerbild?  Die beste schwarzen Lüfter sind die Blacksilent pro von Noiseblocker.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Rechne lieber mit 3-4m Schlauch.


Und das wäre schon viel bei dir.


----------



## F!ghter (14. Mai 2010)

kp mehr nur das der midrange der beste war kann sein dass es die noiseblockers da noch net gab...
aber 4 meter ich mein des is doppelt so viel wie ich groß bin und so viel brauch ich nimals die teilstücke sind doch max immer so 30cm +/-


----------



## Madz (14. Mai 2010)

An dem Rechner bastelst du auch mal rum. Willst du deswegen gleich neuen Schlauch ordern und teuer Versandkosten zahlen?


----------



## Schrotti (14. Mai 2010)

So ist es.

Ich habe gleich 5m bestellt damit ich genügend Vorrat habe.


----------



## F!ghter (15. Mai 2010)

kk überredet....
also habs jetzt noma überarbeitet n andren cpu andren schleuch und mehr n tempsens und n besseren lüfter...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2010)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a6c084b62f0e0d0eee5dfe8c7edced0f


----------



## F!ghter (15. Mai 2010)

kein backplate??
der sensor wird aber in den kreislauf geschraubt oder??
ich hät den lieber in nem blindstecker also im agb...


----------



## Madz (15. Mai 2010)

> ich hät den lieber in nem blindstecker also im agb...


Dann verrat uns doch mal, wie du den auslesen willst. ALs CPu Kühler würde ich den Heatkiller 3.0 nehmen.


----------



## F!ghter (15. Mai 2010)

naja man nimmt den stecker dreht ihn in den unbenutzen im agb sägt noch loch vorn radi setzt da des display ein und dada schon liest man ihn aus....

drittes bild...

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...K-Reservoir-Combo-DCP-2-2-f-r-EK-DCP-2-2.html


----------



## Madz (15. Mai 2010)

Statt des Temperatursensors, würde ich her das Geld in eine Aquastream XT Ultra stecken. Die hat sogar noch eine automatische, nach Wassertemperatur regelbare LÜftersteuerung und Anschluss für deinen Durchflussmesser.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Mai 2010)

F!ghter schrieb:


> kp mehr nur das der midrange der beste war kann sein dass es die noiseblockers da noch net gab...



Das besste kann der Sharkoon Sytemfan  nicht sein, egal ob Silent oder Midrange, die Lager sind so mieß, schleifen ist da noch harmlos ausgedrückt (Das ähnelt schon eher einem Kratzen.) Ich hab hier irgendwo noch einen rumfliegen, der war die erste habe Stunde liese und dann wurds laut (da hatte ich aber noch meine Luftkühlung), lauter als meine Geforce GTX280 mit Standard Kühler.
Nimm Lieber Noiseblocker die sind am Lauf ruhigsten.

Als Cpu Kühler ist (wie Madz schon schrieb) der Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LT oder LC zu empfehlen.


----------



## F!ghter (15. Mai 2010)

aus preis leistungsgründen oder is er einfach  nur besser als der EK???


ps @madz es reicht wenn du mir in einem forum hilfst...thx


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Mai 2010)

Der ist besser als der EK von der Kühlleistung her und auch so der Heatkiller 3.0 Wird in Deutschland gefertigt und hatt ne saubere Verarbeitung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2010)

> Der ist besser als der EK von der Kühlleistung her


Der EK LT ist gleich dem HK LC. 



> und hatt ne saubere Verarbeitung.


Das hat der EK LT aber auch. 

@F!ghter Kannst dir den Kühler also nach gefallen aussuchen. genauso kannst du dir einen Alphacool aussuchen.


----------



## F!ghter (15. Mai 2010)

ja ich schau mal...
bin jetzt stolzer besitzer von einem kanister blauem g48 und 5l dest wasser....


----------



## F!ghter (15. Mai 2010)

also ich hab nochmal nachgedacht und mir is aufgefallen das des mit der pumpe und dem agb iwie net hin haun kann ...
also das wasser durch die pumpe in den agb der ab is ja aber net ganz voll dadurch entsteht doch niemals genug druck umdes wasser durch den agb zu drücken...
also entweder denk ich völlig verquer oder des stimt... bitte bescheid sagen was jetzt zutrifft...


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2010)

Die Pumpe drück das Wasser auch nicht durch den AGB. Das Wasser geht nach oben aus der Pumpe raus.


----------



## F!ghter (15. Mai 2010)

aso des macht sinn xD....
so des wäre er dann....
ich weiß der cpu kühler is net der beste aber billig und hübsch...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (15. Mai 2010)

Ein LÜfter zu wenig und dann auch noch ein viel zu schneller. 1700 u/min (:eek: ) sind viel zu schnell und viel zu laut.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

ein lüfter passt weil ich den 140 übernehm und den rest mact die lüftersteuerung...oder generell pen pk2???


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

Generell die PK2.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

alles klar..xD
wie war des mischungsverhältnis noma 10:1 oder so geh?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

So stimmts: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

nien net 2 ich über nehm den 140 der leuchtet blau....
15 euronen sind 15 euronen....
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
schau des bild an da isser....


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde zwei identische Lüfter verwenden.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

und was mach ich dann mit dem andren?????
wegschmeißen???

ps wir ham noch bis zum 26.5 zeit zum diskutieren...xD


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

Bei der vermutlichen Qualität des Lüfters ist dein Vorschlag garnicht so abwegig.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

der is enz geil des is der antec mit einstellbarem speed der taugt ewigs geil...
wobei du schon recht hast das es evtl kacke aussieht wenn nnur der hintere leuchtet...


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2010)

Den Antec Lüfter kannste einmotten. Die sind sind sowas von schlecht. Ausser die Beleuchtung.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

lol jetzt wo ich schau der is gar net beleuchtet...


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

Problem ist bei unterschiedlichen Lüftern du kannst die nich gescheit steuern, da sie andere Laufspannungen haben eventuell einer brummt oder der andere zu schnell laufen muss.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

ja macht sinn...des pronöem is dass des ganze langsam a bissal teuer wird....


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Biste unter 300 Euro mit 2 Lüftern 
Btw. Backplate brauchst du nich wenn du am3 hast.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

lol die pumpe is hässlich...


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

Gut über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2010)

Erst meckern das es teuer wird und dann noch auf "Schönheit" achten. Passt diesmal nicht zusammen.


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

Billig, gut aussehen und massig leisten, ist das nicht der Traum aller?


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

jop.... definitiv....
also 300 geht noch...
reicht die 2,2 pumpe net aus???


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

INvestier lieber in einen größeren Radi.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

nooooot


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

für 2 Komponenten und einen Radi reicht eigentlich jede Pumpe aus, allerdings ist die EK bei gleicher Förderleistung wie die XSPC etwas lauter. Und das für einen Mehrpreis für 15Euro 



> INvestier lieber in einen größeren Radi.


Quark, Kühlfläche wird überbewertet!


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

Kühlfläche wird überbewertet? Alles klar.....


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

obwohl man in der pumpe des blau schön sehen würde...


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

Das Blau aus der Fertigflüssigkeit? :>

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/101382-verschmutzung-meins-nforce-790i-kuehler.html


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

ähm g48...
harharhar


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

Da is nich viel mit Blau, bei mir is das extrem dünnes Blau.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

würde das es besser machen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Steel blue 3ml Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Steel Blue 3ml 30041


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

Das Zeug ist die sicherste und beste Methode jeden KÜhler zu versauen. Es gibt kaum ein schlimmeres Mittel.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

dann gib mir ne andre möglichkeit des zeug blau zu kriegen...


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

Empfehlenswert? Keine. Jede Farbe zieht eine mehr oder weniger umfangreiche Putzaktion nach sich.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

toll und wie wirds blau??? mehr g48 zu weniger wasser???


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

Lebensmittelfarbe oder Tinte sollen ganz gut gehen, mehr G48 is nich wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

sicher????


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

Sicher. Obwohl mir keine Farbe in den Kreislauf kommt.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

ok wenn madz des sagt glaub ichs...
und welche wäre da empfehlendswert und wie oft muss ich des dann wechseln?`?


----------



## Madz (16. Mai 2010)

Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe. Wichtig ist, dass sie keinen Zucker enthält.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

sowas??
WUSITTA Lebensmittelfarbe blau - Eine Information von www.produkte-infos.de

in welchen mischungs verhältins mit dem g48???
bis die farbe stimmt???


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

Wirst du wohl testen müssen


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

einfach soviel zu geben bis die  farbe passt???


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2010)

genau. aber immer etwas warten bis sich die farbe richtig verteilt hat.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

ok und des beeinträchtigt des ganze net???
ps hab grad ne g19 bestllt....XDDDDDD
aber ontopic...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2010)

Die Farbe beeinträchtigt nichts.

- Wenn schwarzen 11/8mm Schlauch dann Tygon, der ist der einzigste der nicht nen blau/lila Stich wie der Masterkleer hat.
- Der Temperatursensor inc Display das du ausgesucht hast, kannst du in deiner Wakü nicht verbauen.
- Der Katalog ist nicht so toll, vorallem weil er nicht wirklich aktuell ist.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c23e97547ec24807b06e061cc07a6bc4


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

hä achso ja weil jetzt n andrer agb... kannst mir den aktualliesieren mit so nem dirchflussding dass ich dann direkt davor schrauben annn...thx

edit sry link erst jetzt angeschaut thx,,,,


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

aber bei dem sensor brauch doch dan nochmal  2 gewinde-to-schlauchdinger oder??? bzw tüllen...


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2010)

Nö. Du kannst den überall zwischen Anschluss und Gewinde setzen, das ist ja das gute.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

achso du meinst wenn ich jetzt ausm cpu rausgeh da einfach zwischen cpu und tülle des ding schrauben ich dacht ich schraub den iwo zwischen rein in den schlauch weil er sonst evtl die cpukühler temp mitmisst und net nur die wasser temp weil die sich ja berühren und der cpublock des metal vom sensor bischen aufheizt..


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2010)

Kannst ihn einbauen wo du willst z.b. am AGB, Radi (Ausgang/Eingang) etc


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

aber net iwo im schlauch oder das ich einfach n schnitt mach und da mit 2 tüllen des ding einsetz...


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2010)

nö. Dann bräuchtest du einen anderen Sensor inc Display.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

okdann mach ich ihn vor den radi oder hinter??


----------



## KaiserZeus (16. Mai 2010)

ey wieso nimmste nich den heatkiller 3.0 des is der beste cpu überhaupt un so teuer iser nu au wieder net ok 60€ aber wenn schon denn schon

edit: hab au ne g19 die is affengeil 
und is des für dein sohnbwenn ja würd ich dich auch gern als vater haben ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2010)

Mach den Sensor dahin wo du die Temperatur wissen willst.


----------



## KaiserZeus (16. Mai 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mach den Sensor dahin wo du die Temperatur wissen willst.



was bringts eignglich die temperatur zu wissen und selbst wenn in der aquastream ultra version is einer intigriert (auch in den anderen versionen aber nur in ultra kann man die temps sehen) und alles mit wenig aufwand


----------



## F!ghter (16. Mai 2010)

ich sags gern nochma ich bin der sohnw arum denken alle dass des für mein is????
wegen meinem bild alter man kann schon mit 12 in ne feuerwehr eintreten...
ja aber zwischen gpu und cpu is ja nochma n temp unterschied deswegen beim radi nur davor oder dahinter was gibt mir mehr das gefühl auf der sicheren seite zu sein des warme oder des kalte wasser???
eher des kalte oder also dahinter des trifft sich da is es net weit zu der stelle wo ich des display hinmachen will und zwar oben vorn radi ausschnitt
weiß wer die innen maße für des ding damits außen aufliegt???

edit..
dann weiß man ob noch alles geht und ob man die lüfter etwas aufdrehen sollte und so vermu ich ma...


----------



## KaiserZeus (16. Mai 2010)

F!ghter schrieb:


> ich sags gern nochma ich bin der sohnw arum denken alle dass des für mein is????
> wegen meinem bild alter man kann schon mit 12 in ne feuerwehr eintreten...
> ja aber zwischen gpu und cpu is ja nochma n temp unterschied deswegen beim radi nur davor oder dahinter was gibt mir mehr das gefühl auf der sicheren seite zu sein des warme oder des kalte wasser???
> eher des kalte oder also dahinter des trifft sich da is es net weit zu der stelle wo ich des display hinmachen will und zwar oben vorn radi ausschnitt
> ...



sry xD hatte kein bock alles durchzulesen naja egal guck dir des ma an
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
des is mein neuse bzw. erstes system (hatte vorher nen billigen office rechner den hab ich zerlegt xD) hab bis jez nur für bekannte pcs gebaut gegen ein kleines hornorar ^^ (10€) jez will ich au ma einen guten pc 

die restliche hardware is in geizhals.at sehr zu empfehlen
jnd neon24.de is auch gut die hamm mir die 480 in 19 stunden geliefert


----------



## KaiserZeus (16. Mai 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mach den Sensor dahin wo du die Temperatur wissen willst.



ey wie macht man des des im sysprofile steht 

"" system is powered by ...  ?????


----------



## hydro (16. Mai 2010)

@ KaiserZeus, fahr doch mal einen Gang runter, ja? 


> ey wie macht man des des im sysprofile steht
> 
> "" system is powered by ... ?????



Das ist das falsche Forum dafür! 


@F!ghter:
Es ist eigentlich recht egal wo du den Sensor hin machst, die Tempdifferenzen im gesamten System sollten unter 2°C sein. Zu den Maßen keine Ahnung.


----------



## KaiserZeus (17. Mai 2010)

hydro schrieb:


> @ KaiserZeus, fahr doch mal einen Gang runter, ja?
> 
> 
> Das ist das falsche Forum dafür!
> ...



stimmt wirklich das falsche forum aber sry war halt ne frage ab ich jez beantwortet bekommen un 2. ich bin neu un noch voll übereifer da schreib ich viel un auch viel mist aber der heatkiller is trotzdem geil


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Mai 2010)

F!ghter schrieb:


> okdann mach ich ihn vor den radi oder hinter??



Ist eigentlich wurscht wo du den Temperatursensor hast, bei so einem Kleinen Kreislauf. 
Der Unterschied im Kreislauf sind höchstens 2°C, ich schätze sogar weniger.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> - Der Katalog ist nicht so toll, vorallem weil er nicht wirklich aktuell  ist.



Den legen die doch eigentlich bei fast jeder Bestellung bei (Ich hab hier drei rumfliegen gehabt). Die wollen wohl das Altpapier los werden.



KaiserZeus schrieb:


> ...da schreib ich viel un auch viel mist aber  der heatkiller is trotzdem geil



Wie kann ein CPU Kühler geil sein?
Ich weiß das der Heatkiller 3.0 gut aussieht und ordentlich kühlt , aber  wie zum Henker kann man darauf geil sein.

PS: Auf deiner Tastatur gibts auch ne Shift Taste, die benutzt werden  will. Gerade am Satzanfang oder bei Nomen.
Das kann man ja kaum lesen.


----------



## Schrotti (17. Mai 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> INvestier lieber in einen größeren Radi.



So ist es.

Einen Dual Radi für deine HW?

Dann kannste dir den Aufwand auch sparen weil das nach hinten los geht.


----------



## F!ghter (17. Mai 2010)

was geht nach hinten los???


----------



## strohmann (17. Mai 2010)

Schrotti will damit sagen, dass ein dual-Radi nicht ausreicht, dann sind deine Tenps auch nicht soo
viel besser und du kannst dir das Geld sparen...


----------



## hydro (17. Mai 2010)

280er Radi ist etwa wie ein 360er, sollte somit reichen, aber mehr ist halt nunmal mehr!


----------



## F!ghter (17. Mai 2010)

mir kam heut in mathe der gedanke noch ein 140 unter den 280 zu machen...
geht des ünerhaupt mit der verschraubung??

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7617_MagiCool-SLIM-SINGLE-140-MC-Radiator.html


----------



## KaiserZeus (17. Mai 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich wurscht wo du den Temperatursensor hast, bei so einem Kleinen Kreislauf.
> Der Unterschied im Kreislauf sind höchstens 2°C, ich schätze sogar weniger.
> 
> 
> ...



sry aufm ipod is des ziemlich umständlich
und ich bin nicht auf den geil ich finde ihn geil ob er nun gut oder geil aussieht
is ja egal letzteres is halt umgangssprachlich is halt ansichtssache ich bin jedenfalls nicht auf ihn geil aber er ist nunmal top
ps. wenn ich demnächst meine versetzung geschaft habe und endlich wieder einen pc bauen darf dann achg ich auch auf groß und kleinschreibung


----------



## hydro (17. Mai 2010)

F!ghter schrieb:


> mir kam heut in mathe der gedanke noch ein 140 unter den 280 zu machen...
> geht des ünerhaupt mit der verschraubung??
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator 35181



Kann man machen, ist aber nutzlos. Bringt weitaus weniger als man sich vorstellen mag


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Mai 2010)

nen 140er + 280er seperat zu setzten das bringt was, aber die beiden Radis im Sandwich das bringt wenig.


----------



## F!ghter (17. Mai 2010)

also addiert des sich des  net zu nem triple???
naja evtl find ich hinten noch platz des is glaubg ich auch n 140...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Mai 2010)

Ja, 1+2=3


----------



## hydro (17. Mai 2010)

Solange sie nicht aufeinander gebaut werden!


----------



## F!ghter (17. Mai 2010)

ok ich schau mla wo ich den sonsthin tun kann....
wenn net ... egal 2 langt auch


----------



## F!ghter (17. Mai 2010)

so hab jetzt nochmal überall vermessen aber er passt nirgends hin sry...
nur außen aber des is mir einfach zu riski weil ich viel auf lans bin und da mein tollen lanbag von revoltec hab und da is des halbe gewicht auf den aßenstreben...
und warum is des sandwich ding ungut???
hier  nochmal mitn bisschen casemod zeugs dazu...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Mai 2010)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/37abde8bd10e1ee547241580ba58203f



> und warum is des sandwich ding ungut???


[User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon - Forum de Luxx


----------



## F!ghter (17. Mai 2010)

lol die o ringe sind ja auch leicht abzogge aber thx...
ich will des aber ja so machen::


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Mai 2010)

Nein. Das bringt nichts!!!


----------



## hydro (17. Mai 2010)

Bild: newdiagramcopyuqw1.jpg - abload.de

Wäre das selbe wie das dritte von links und ist sogar schlechter als wenn der Radi einzeln wäre!!


----------



## F!ghter (17. Mai 2010)

ok wen ihr des sagt wär eh zu viel gebastel...
kann einer n pic reinstellen wie g48 mit dest wasser aussieht also wie blau des is pls thx


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Mai 2010)

misch es doch an du hast es doch zu hause, oder nicht?


----------



## F!ghter (17. Mai 2010)

ja aber ich wills noch net mischen und wenns madz überall empfiehlt wird ers wohl auch selber verwenden...
also geh ich davon aus dass er auch bestimmt n pic von ohne andere farbe drin oder iwer anders...

edit ll seh grad dass madz gesperrt is....


----------



## hydro (17. Mai 2010)

Im Anhang auf die Schnelle gemacht. Weil ichn Guter bin


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Mai 2010)

Bilder bringt dir nicht viel. Das Zeug in Natura zu sehen ist besser. Die Farbe hängt vom Mischverhältnis ab. Wenn's nicht reicht einfach Lebensmittelfarbe rein kippen.


----------



## F!ghter (18. Mai 2010)

danke hydro genau sowas wollt ich des blau is llang net des was ich habn will....
also ich brauch dann lebensmittelfarbe ohne zucker?!


----------



## F!ghter (18. Mai 2010)

damit mein ich welche marke is egal muss net unbedingt diese wussita sein oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Mai 2010)

Wusita oder Stöber Täntchen (ebay), werden oft genutzt.


----------



## F!ghter (18. Mai 2010)

aber is ansich egal ich kann jetzt auch zum tengelmann geh und iwelche kaufen solangkein zucker drin is...
des mein ich


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Mai 2010)

joaaa


----------



## F!ghter (18. Mai 2010)

ok cool dann werd ich die als nächste sbesorgen gibts noch was was ich im straßenmarkt holen kann was ich auch nur evtl brauchen könnte???


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Mai 2010)

Schaumstoff statt ShoggySandwich oder die Sandwich Teile im Baumarkt.


----------



## F!ghter (18. Mai 2010)

ok noch was???
bitte alles was dir einfällt..
so diamantbläter fürn dremel...


----------



## hydro (18. Mai 2010)

Wozu Dremeln, denke es kommt alles Intern?! oO
Kannst dir vllt Teflonband besorgen, kann man immer gut gebrauchen.


----------



## F!ghter (18. Mai 2010)

ja aber ich muss noch die öffnungen für den 2ten 140er und des display für den heatsensor machen die solllen logischerweise oben hin...
was genau is des und zu was könnte ich des brauchen?!


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Mai 2010)

Teflonband ist zum Abdichten, von undichten Anschlüsse jeglicher Art.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Loctite Dichtfaden 150m Loctite Dichtfaden 150m 32130
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Teflonband 12mmx10m Teflonband 12mmx10m 32002


----------



## Schrotti (18. Mai 2010)

F!ghter schrieb:


> ok ich schau mla wo ich den sonsthin tun kann....
> wenn net ... egal 2 langt auch



Du wirst dich wundern.

Ich habe hier einen XSPC RX360 Triple und einen Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 (lite).
Darauf dann 5 Yate Loon D12SL-12 Lüfter mit 5-7V und komme gerade so hin (bzw. sind meine Ansprüche wohl zu hoch).

Aber es ist leise und kühl.


----------



## F!ghter (18. Mai 2010)

ja baer ich kühl nur eine gpu und n nur leicht übertakteten cpu den 965 be...und kein hardcore i7 auf zigtausend ghertz und 2 gpus da gleub ich schon dass es knappp wird aber des is n normales sys und des wird reichen..
zur not schraub ich noch n 120 an die rückwand was aber mit viel arbeit verbunden is... nur wirklich im absoluten notfall...


----------



## F!ghter (19. Mai 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
besser


----------



## hydro (19. Mai 2010)

Sieht schon ganz gut aus.
Die Vibrationsdämpfer hätten die falsche Größe für die Lüfter und bei denen sind auch schon welche dabei.
Wo willst du die LEDs mit dem Beleuchtungsmodul hinmachen?


----------



## F!ghter (19. Mai 2010)

thx das dus mir sagst war mir so sicher des sind die richtigen...
naja im agb is ja noch ein platz frei und die andre da will ich seitlich in den cpu n kleines loch bohren und die dann da reinstecken und mit n bischen seckleber festmachen damit der plexi leuchtet yeeeaaahhh
was isn shroud???
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark) Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark) 38205


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Mai 2010)

Für den AGB brauchst du aber noch nen Adapter.

Für den CPU Kühler reicht dann ein Doppel LED Set. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LEDs



> was isn shroud???


Abstand zwischen Lüfter und Radiator. Gibt auch 25mm hohe Shrouds. Die sollen die toten Punkte zu veringern. Das Phobya brinbt nichts.


----------



## hydro (19. Mai 2010)

Imo werden die toten Punkte etwas dramatisiert...
Die Pumpe hat 2 Bohrungen im Plexi um LEDs zu stecken, eine blaue LED ist im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## F!ghter (19. Mai 2010)

guut
gut dass des mit dem adapter noch wem eingefallen is sonst wär ich dagesessen und hät wie n affe die schraube auf die bohrung gehämmert...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddyZ0XZZbbw

des sind doch 2 ich seh da aber nur dreier sets... und des soll ja nur n bischen erleuchtet werden net grell strahlen...

edit ja genau eine led is fürn agb und die andre für die customm cpu beleuchtung...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## F!ghter (21. Mai 2010)

ok noch iwelche ideen und einfälle so wie den adapter???


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## hydro (21. Mai 2010)

Die Vibrationsdämpfer brauchst du nicht, bei den Lüftern sind genau die selben dabei.
Imo ist der G1/4 Adapter für die Pumpe sinnlos, da eine LED im Lieferumfang ist und zusätzlich noch eine Bohrung für eine 2. LED schon im Plexi ist!


----------



## F!ghter (21. Mai 2010)

ja ich weiß aber die andrenleds sind doch viel heller oder und des will ich ja net...
die sollen ja nur a bissal angestrahlt werden..
und die vibrationsdämpfer sind für die andre seite ...

ps die tempsens werd ich streichen da ich se vom nucleus kauf...


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Mai 2010)

Die "Lüfterentkoppler" sind nur ehh nur als Show da und man kann sie nicht direkt am Radi montieren. Zudem brauch man bei anständigen Lüftern kein Entkoppler.


----------



## F!ghter (21. Mai 2010)

Ok also keine entkoppler...
Mal ne wichtige frage wie und wo kannman die pumpe montieren???


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Mai 2010)

Wo: überall wo Platz ist.
Wie: Stehend, etc.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Mai 2010)

Ich mein jetzt mit schrauben und muss ich dann noch löcher bohren???
Sind da schrauben bei die lang genug sind durchs shoggy?? Usw...


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2010)

Nicht jede Pumpe kannste auf dem Shoggy mit Schrauben befestigen.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Mai 2010)

Un die??
Wär ja jetzt achon interesant zuwissen..


----------



## hydro (22. Mai 2010)

Nein, kannst du aber draufkletten, hält imo recht gut


----------



## F!ghter (22. Mai 2010)

Ok des heist ahoggy verkleben und dann aufs shoggy mit dem klett teil ausm shop dann die pumpe aufs shoggy oder soll ich mir so ne fette scgwarze dämm matte ausm obi holen und die zurecht schneiden und dann mit schrauben durchs plastik mit mutter durch drn gehäuse boden....
Kannst du dirs vorstellen was ich mein...

Neue leds...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2010)

Die LED's musst du selber löten.


----------



## hydro (22. Mai 2010)

Die Pumpe brauch wirklich keine sehr gute Entkopplung, also Schaumstoff ausm Baumarkt sollte eigentlich reichen. Oder halt das Shoggy festkleben und die Pumpe mit dem BEILIEGENDEN Klettband festmachen. Durch das Plexi würde ich nicht bohren.

OT: Ich glaube ich habe jetz zum 1000. mal unabsichtlich auf Kings Sysprofile geklickt


----------



## F!ghter (22. Mai 2010)

@ king. Alternative????
@ hydro aso des leigt bei!!! Ateht glaub i net in der beschreibung...
Gut zu wissen ich werd mir wad im baumarkt suchen...

@ hydro ja gehz mir gleich...
Sry für die ganzeen tipfehlet aber ich bin bei minem opa im kaff und hab nur ipodtouch da...
kann ich die hier auch für be typ 2 benutzen???
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...a-8800-9800er---260-275-280-285-295S-GTX.html 

edit


----------



## F!ghter (23. Mai 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2010)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c318ab1f36a334350ecacc27eea5770c


----------



## F!ghter (23. Mai 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
den shoggy bau ich mr selber...


----------



## F!ghter (24. Mai 2010)

so ich hab jetzt den hier bstellt...
ich wei0ß die leds hab vergesen aber die kommen dann beim nächsten umbau bzw verbesserung dazu...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Mai 2010)

Wozu denn 2 Paar Handschuhe, 2x Adapter M20x1,5 zu 1/4Zoll für XSPC Pumpe oder AGB (Art.Nr.: 64113), 2x Vibrationsdämpfer 140mm Lüfter Schwarz (Art.Nr.: 80061) und warum soviele Anschlüsse?


----------



## F!ghter (24. Mai 2010)

just in case....
ps die 12% waren 40 €


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

so ich wil euch ja des endergebnis net vorenthalten:
die temps sind 35°idlecpu und 47° idlegpu
unter zockenlast wird die gpu so um die 53° und cpu so um die 45°


die bohrungen für den 280 radi .dazu musst ich noch n stück rausschneiden um den 2ten 140 dahinzukriegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier sieht man gut dass ich ein lüfterteil wegschneiden mußte um des schlauch vorbei zu bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der keine 120mm radi hinten ind cpu und graka...
flüssigkeit is schon drin und er läuft auf dem pic...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



des lüfter kabel is jetzt wo anders...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2010)

Kabelmanagement? 

Den Lüfter auf den Rams würde ich entfernen.


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

alda des case isn antec 300 ich bin froh das alle kabel drin sind...
der hat blaue uvlüfter blätter und is praktisch...
außerdem warum soll er hier rumliegen und vergammeln wenn ich ihn auch zum wohle meine pcs nutzen kann???


----------



## hydro (5. Juni 2010)

Weil Ram Lüfter überflüssig und unnötig laut sind


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

also ich hör garnix mehr von dem rechner...
sind knappe 70°c normal in mw2 multiplayer???


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2010)

Raum- und Wassertemperatur? Drehzahl der Lüfter und Takt/Spannung der CPU?


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

ähm raum sind knappe 23
wasser kann ich net sagen
pk2 s bei voller drehzahl und die gpu takt sind 666mhz bzw ne gtx285 nicht oc

und ich korrigiere es waren schon 80°


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2010)

Achso, du sprichst von der GPU temp?


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

ja.....


----------



## hydro (5. Juni 2010)

Trotzdem nicht normal. bestimmt zu viel oder zu wenig WLP, irgendwo ein Pad hingemacht wo kein hingehoert? Was sagen VDDC und RAM temps auf der Graka?


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

net viel weniger...also zuviel kann scho sein aber is des so gravierend???
ich hab nämlich n kleinen knick direkt vor der pume aber der is minimal....


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2010)

Foto?


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

vom knick??

mom


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

er war mal mehr aber er is noch da,,,


die gpu läuft mom stabil bei 42° bei 301 mhz untertaktet...
machtse selber...


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja garnichts. ^^


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

ja der war mal richtig massiv kp wieso er jetzt auf einmal weniger is....
aber warum komts auf die 80° das is enorm viel heiß xD
des darf doch net sein dass sie mit wakü heißer wird als mit standard lükü


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2010)

Wo ist da nen Knick auf dem Foto? Das Stromkabel kommt nem Knick am nächsten.


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

naja aufm foto is er iwie weg..
aber ca 1cm über der tülle....
aber zurück zu den temps wieso ???


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt Wärmeleitpaste, Pads sowie allgemeiner Sitz des Kühlers checken.


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

also wärmeleitpads waren richtig und sitzen tut er auch gut...
nur mit der wärmeleitpast is evtla bissal viel drauf aber nich mehr als n halber millimeter...


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2010)

halber Milimeter....


----------



## hydro (6. Juni 2010)

Hast du auch auf die Pads WLP geschmiert, weil sonst sollten zmd. die Temps der Spawas und Rams gut sein.


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juni 2010)

nein auf die pads hab ich nix drauf geschmiert....
hilft des????


----------



## hydro (6. Juni 2010)

Soll angeblich helfen, aber habe es auch nicht gemacht... Hm, also wenn alle Temperaturen schlecht sind, hast du vllt den Kühler zu fest oder zu locker, also biegt sich das PCB?
bzw. mach einfach mal Screenshots und Fotos von den Temps von GPU-Z und der Karte


----------



## F!ghter (7. Juni 2010)

also ich hab jetzt noch n bischen getestet und 80^erreicht sie wirklich setltenund wenn sind 80° nich so schlimm für die meisten nvidias...
ich werds erstmal net ausseinander bauen....
bezüglich screens geht net weil cih des everest lcdprogramm nutz für die g19...
des zeigt mir alles an und da sthet halt dann auch mal 80° lustigerweise noch nie 81° oder mehr....


----------

